# Cetaphil or Purpose?



## makeupchicky (Oct 31, 2006)

hi girlies - another question...gosh, i just love this site! so i mentioned this in another thread about having dry but acne prone skin. I just saw my dermatologist and she prescribed 2 topical creams for me - differin and duac....but she suggested using a mild facial cleanser like purpose or cetaphil. does anyone use them? if so, do you like these products?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 31, 2006)

I have only used cetaphil and it was super gentle.


----------



## lavender (Nov 1, 2006)

I've used both and like both!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 1, 2006)

Cetaphil is milder, so it's better for sensitive skin, in my opinion Purpose has some ingridients in it that could cause irritation to really senitive skin


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 1, 2006)

I say Cetaphil. Doesn't irritate or leave behind a film like some other cleansers.


----------



## patsluv (Nov 1, 2006)

I like the Purpose cleanser better than Cetaphil.


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 1, 2006)

i liked cetaphil when i was using it, but i was always curious about purpose, too.


----------



## Leony (Nov 1, 2006)

I heard raves about this product, but never got the chance to try it since it's not available in Japan.


----------



## fickledpink (Nov 1, 2006)

I've never used Purpose, but I really like Cetaphil


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 1, 2006)

I've never used either, but I know a lot of girls use Cetaphil and love it!


----------



## Tina Marie (Nov 1, 2006)

I use Cetaphil (haven't tried purpose yet) and I love it! It is very mild and leaves your skin feeling great.. not overly dry like some cleansers and not slimy just very comfortable..

I use the face lotion too and love it - especially when I put it on RIGHT after the shower (my face is still wet).. Great stuff!


----------



## ivette (Nov 1, 2006)

i use cetaphil. it works well for me


----------



## LVA (Nov 1, 2006)

i realli like cetaphil


----------



## maryfitz24 (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have only used cetaphil and it was super gentle. Ditto!


----------



## cimelleh (Nov 2, 2006)

i used cetaphil, its so gentle...


----------



## stephdaniels1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Cetaphil is great. I've never tried Purpose


----------



## goddess13 (Nov 2, 2006)

I know a lot of girls on here use and love Cetaphil.


----------



## NYShopgirl (Nov 2, 2006)

i like purpose much better, it really cleanse my face much better than cetaphil, and cetaphil always leaves a film like feeling into my face.


----------



## over40 (Nov 2, 2006)

I use Eguate at Wal-Mart skin cleanser gentle formula which works great. It cleans, doesn't effect my lipids and I add Salicylic Acid to it in the palm of my hand for acne and pore reduction. My skin is the clearest it ever been.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 11, 2006)

I've never used Purpose but I got to say I just started using Cetaphil after hearing all the hype and lemme tell you it is awesome. Takes off all my makeup, i was really surprised- I didnt think it would work this well! Thanks everyone for recommending it!


----------



## makeupchick (Nov 11, 2006)

im allergic/sensitive to cetaphil. i use a cleansing lotion called Aquanil. i can use this with or without water because water would dry out my face. i just rub my face with this and use a cloth to wipe it off and it leaves my face feeling really soft. i also use a few drops of this as a moisturizer before applying makeup.


----------



## chekchek (Nov 14, 2006)

I love Cetaphil, I use it everyday.


----------



## CindyLouWhoo (Nov 14, 2006)

I am on accutane, my dermatologist said to use Cetaphil since it is especially for sensitive skin


----------



## katrosier (Nov 15, 2006)

another vote for cetaphil


----------



## Smokey (Nov 15, 2006)

I tried the Walmart brand and face was red and irritated. I use Cetaphil and like it.


----------



## pamomma3 (Nov 15, 2006)

I use cetaphil and I love it. Dry patches are gone and I have no breakouts


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Nov 17, 2006)

I like Purpose better than Cetaphil - I didn't feel like the Cetaphil got all of my makeup off. Another brand you might want to check out is Cerave - here is a link:

CeraVeâ„¢: CeraVe Products


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 17, 2006)

I alternate between both cetaphil and purpose... usually I will use purpose at night because it works better at removing makeup and such... and then cetaphil because it is really gentle in the morning when I don't really have anything serious to be washing off my face lol


----------



## TylerD (Nov 17, 2006)

Cetaphil is good stuff, and same with Spectrojel.


----------



## senthilz (Oct 26, 2021)

I have faced some skin problems for the last 2 years. It was pathetic. One of my friends suggested cetaphil face wash and I started using it for a few weeks. Really, it had good results. I see that as per medical benefits, it has the hydrating glycerin to improve the resilience of sensitive skin. Adding to this, it is Dermatologist approved. SO it's safe to use.


----------



## janellerowie (Nov 15, 2021)

I use Cetaphil before but switched to CeraVe.


----------

